# Exodons



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I just added 5 exodons to my piranha tank. Let me tell you... they are awesome... They never stay still and frenzy with the p's. They attack food at the top of the water like a bullet. I am adding 3 more in the next week. I just hope they dont become an expensive treat for my p's


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Thats great u got some exos...man i want some but my Ps will more likely eat them ill wait till mine get bigger so the exos got a better chance of living....

good luck i hope they become tank mates for your Ps


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

they are quick fish but your p's might catch em sleepin, hopefully they live


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Exodons are very cool to have, but all of mine in my p tanks always ended up as expensive treats.


----------



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

All of mine were piranha snacks!!!!! You will be pissed off one day or eventually the exodons will pic @ your p's and bite there eyes and sh*t so It will not last!!!







:


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

So far its going good. The 5 exo's are in with 4 rbp's and a caribe (all about 3.5 - 4"). Its funny watching them because ill through some food in for the p's and the exos will frenzy with the p's, eating all the scraps that go flying. Also, i have some zebra danios in the tank as treats and every once in a while an exo will catch one in its mouth, hold it in there for about 10 secs, then let go and the danio will swim away as if nothing happened... Do exo's even have teeth?


----------



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

HELL YA!!! they have 4 razor sharp teeth in the front..Thats why there called buck-tooth tetra..


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Thought so lol... just thought it was wierd because they get a zebra danio in the mouth, then they let it go and nothing had happened to the danio


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

dont be surprised i fthe danois die of stress, cause i know id be stressed if godzilla shoved me in his mouth and hten spit me back out


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> dont be surprised i fthe danois die of stress, cause i know id be stressed if godzilla shoved me in his mouth and hten spit me back out


 The danio's dont last long anyways. I put 2 dozen in the other day, and only 3 are left lol.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

you should propaly jsut buy feeder rosies and quarintene them, they are pretty much the same, lol whe i cycled my tnak i had 50 rosies and my 5 p'sa te em in like 2 days


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> dont be surprised i fthe danois die of stress, cause i know id be stressed if godzilla shoved me in his mouth and hten spit me back out


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

BlAH.... just checked out the p tank and one of the exo's is MIA.... and i fear the worst


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

what do you feed exo's?


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

nelsong6969 said:


> what do you feed exo's?


 They will eat pretty much anything that fits in their mouth. They eat the scraps that the p's make when they are tearing chunks.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah Exos rock


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Exodon paradoxus are a favorite food of red bellies in the wild


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yep, they will vanish in due time. I put 3 Exo's in a sanchezi tank, the sanchezi was 4" long and the Exo's 3" long and over night they were a late night snack







looked mighty cool in the tank, but all that bolting around is what pisses of the p's IMO...... good-luck with the rest.


----------

